# Deep Beautiful 14 Degree Dovetails with a PC Jig? Yep.



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have long wanted to get deeper dovetails and a 14 degree angle with my PC 4210 jig. The bit that comes in the kit is 7 degrees, with a 3/8" depth of cut. The standard dovetails have such a shallow angle they almost look like box joints. 
After consulting the manual, I learned that when cutting half blind dovetails there are several other bits that will work (Through dovetails are limited to 7 degrees with this jig).
I ordered a Rockler dovetail bit 5/8" wide, with a 5/8" depth of cut, and a 14 degree angle. I set the depth of cut slightly less than 5/8" (measured from the router bushing to the tip of the cutter) and it worked great.
The pictures show the 5/8" deep dovetails next to the 3/8" deep stock dovetails. 
I prefer the deeper sockets because they feel stronger, and really look like dovetails.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update. 
The 14 degree dovetails indeed look better than the 7 degree ones. A good trick to add to the arsenal.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

I like the look.

Did you use the standard bushing?

3/4" Front and 1/2" sides?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Jim,
Yes I used the standard PC bushing. In this case I used 3/4" fronts and 1/2" sides, hovever other thicknesses will work too. 
The PC advanced manual makes it seem like you need to use two bits and a two-pass method to achieve this look. I should mention that with this bit… it is a one bit, one-pass method.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Now this is what Jocks is all about. Thanks for the tip.
Bill


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

This is really good to know, as I put mine on the shelf for the reason you mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, Willie.

Better looking tails, and still a single pass, huh?

I'm gonna have to give these a try. The 1/2" shank version (Item # 91089) is only $17.99 at Rockler. Very cool!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I just completed 12 drawers using the 14 degree bit, and was really impressed with the results. I am using 3/4" oak for the fronts, and 3/4" poplar for the sides. I can't believe how much stronger these joints feel with the bigger dovetails.

The setup is so easy on the Porter Cable 4210 / 4212 jig.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

This is Super!


----------



## Socceref (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the information nice to know.So you can use the 7 or the 14 degree bits with the same template?
Paul


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Willie, these are very nice looking DTs. I can hardly wait to see the finished product.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Paul,
You can use both 7 and 14 degree bits for the half blind template.
The through dovetail template is limited to a 7 degree bit.

Good luck!


----------



## Panthera (Jan 23, 2021)

Which manual? Mine does not mention anything like that. It is good information. For the blind dovetails I tried other bits. The PC one is 17/32 7 degree, which is an odd size. I tried a 1/2" (only 1/32 narrower) one from a set (not sure the angle, but steeper than 7, looks like 30) and it would not work. I could not get shallow enough. I then tried a 9/16" one (1/32" larger), again, not sure the angle (still larger than 7), and this one is fine. I will try and get the angle. It would be good to keep track of which bits work. 5/8" 14 degree looked good, am ordering a bit now. The 5/8 depth you used would make it tricky for rabbited blinds though, on a 1 inch face (3/4" thick) that would only leave a 1/8" rabbit. Silly rabbit, just make a separate face!

A quick question, how do you get the contrast? It appears you are using different woods, but do you stain them separately before assembly? I am just a beginner at woodworking. TIA.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Something in the advanced manual gave me the idea to use a different bit.

I usually stain the drawer fronts prior to assembly for a nice contrast.

Good luck with it!



> Which manual? Mine does not mention anything like that. It is good information. For the blind dovetails I tried other bits. The PC one is 17/32 7 degree, which is an odd size. I tried a 1/2" (only 1/32 narrower) one from a set (not sure the angle, but steeper than 7, looks like 30) and it would not work. I could not get shallow enough. I then tried a 9/16" one (1/32" larger), again, not sure the angle (still larger than 7), and this one is fine. I will try and get the angle. It would be good to keep track of which bits work. 5/8" 14 degree looked good, am ordering a bit now. The 5/8 depth you used would make it tricky for rabbited blinds though, on a 1 inch face (3/4" thick) that would only leave a 1/8" rabbit. Silly rabbit, just make a separate face!
> 
> A quick question, how do you get the contrast? It appears you are using different woods, but do you stain them separately before assembly? I am just a beginner at woodworking. TIA.
> 
> - Panthera


----------



## Panthera (Jan 23, 2021)

OK, some more info. I was using a 5/8" bit, looks like 15 degree, from a cheap set I had for a while. It seems to work fine. I was working with plywood, so some chipping, but the dovetails look good and solid (or as good and solid as it gets with plywood). Slight depth issue, a few thousandths.









The depth was just under 5/16". It was snug, requiring a bit of tapping, but not a lot. If anyone has other bits they tried that work, it would be great to know.


----------

